# Problem Installing PostgreSQL 9.0



## doublejay (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys, recently I'm running into a lot of problems.

Now I try to install PostgreSQL 9.0 from /usr/ports/database/postgresql90-server/. When I do a "make install clean" I get the following message:


```
===>   postgresql-server-8.4.3_1 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of postgresql-server-8.4.3_1
===>   postgresql-server-8.4.3_1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for xml2.5 in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
===>   libxml2-2.7.7 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of libxml2-2.7.7
===>   libxml2-2.7.7 depends on executable: pkg-config - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkg-config in /usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
===>  Building for pkg-config-0.23_1
env: gmake: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkg-config.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-server.
```

Who helps me this time? Thanks, Jan.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2010)

Install devel/gmake and try again
It should have been installed automatically, but maybe your ports tree or something else is corrupted.

EDIT:
Interesting bug freshports can't find gmake.... weird


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm wondering why your postgresql90-server port is installing postgresql-server-8.4.3.

Try updating your ports tree then try to build postgresql again.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 27, 2010)

Also install textproc/flex, PostgreSQL 9 needs a newer version than FreeBSD <= 8.0 has. Maybe even newer than the version of FreeBSD 8.1.


----------

